# 2015 Ankona Cayenne Build



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

;D

Congrats. Love the smell of curing resin!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Just got capped today!


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Kind of like being a kid again, waiting on Christmas. Enjoy the anticipation!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Christmas in JULY !!!!!!!!!!!! Slow & deep breaths Jon, you may hyper-ventilate when you pick it up!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice and congrats! Is that a seat/bait well combo in front of console?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Nice and congrats! Is that a seat/bait well combo in front of console?


Center console jump seat. The seat can be plumbed but mine will be insulated as a small cooler or dry storage.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

More pics from today...


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent.. Split rear storage. Live well behind console? Starboard side? I considered that on our SUV but opted to keep the weight of our live well forward of the console. Your logic for rear placement? Our SUV-17 is only three years old and in perfect condition, but I would be very interested in knowing what the Cayenne CC goes for these days with 60 ETEC plumbed and outfitted as yours is with a Float-On trailer. PM if necessary.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I've got a hunch that you will have this one for QUITE a while!! You really planned this nicely.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I really like the gray colored hatches and the new Etec looks sweet.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I've got a hunch that you will have this one for QUITE a while!! You really planned this nicely.


Yes sir.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Excellent..  Split rear storage.  Live well behind console?  Starboard side?  I considered that on our SUV but opted to keep the weight of our live well forward of the console.  Your logic for rear placement?  Our SUV-17 is only three years old and in perfect condition, but I would be very interested in knowing what the Cayenne CC goes for these days with 60 ETEC plumbed and outfitted as yours is with a Float-On trailer.  PM if necessary.


Livewell is on the port side i believe. I am a fly guide so very rarely will it be filled with much more than shrimp...especially in the winter.  Our tournament edition puts the livewell in the back. I was more concerned with comfy seating with the jump seat so no guide box in front of the console. Again the livewell use will be mostly dry storage or sight casting shrimp in the winter for my non-fly clients or my kids. I will get with you over the weekend on your questions that you had.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

More pics from today...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

looks great shadow, 

i always liked the Cayenne.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I love watching boats being born. Thanks for posting


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Any new pictures? When is it going to be done? I'd love a test ride.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

The line forms to the left for test rides


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Until I pick it up sometime next week... you can go to Ft. Pierce and take a ride.


----------



## ramabama (May 13, 2015)

Was there Saturday and didnt see it. Really wanted to see a Cayenne too.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

> looks great shadow,
> 
> i always liked the Cayenne.


BaySt have you had one of those too?!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

GOING TO PICK IT UP TOMORROW MORNING!!!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Great looking skiff!!!! I've like since I saw the one Tampaflatsgirl had at the Tampa boat show a couple years ago. I just wish it had the front hatch on top instead of the bulkhead. Enjoy her.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Worth the wait Jon. Have a SAFE trip!!!


----------

